# Small game bow kill



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

hptt//yoteetttt423167sjudfud.photofire.com.
Had this female come walkin past me today while doe hunting, couldnt help it, thought she would look good on my wall. 15 yrd shot, 15 yrd death run afterwards.


----------



## ValleyTracker (Jan 7, 2006)

Awesome!! I don't think I have ever heard of a bowkill on a fox! I can tell from the pic that you are proud and with good reason.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice shooting. Pelt has to be super fine this time of year.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice job!! I had a chance on a grey a few weeks ago but did not get my furtaker permit this year and had to pass.....grrrrrr. Nothing better than taking a predator with a bow!!!!


----------

